# Carla Bruni, Bikinishoot, so nah sieht sie nur der Französische Staatspräsident Sarkozy x10



## armin (22 Sep. 2008)




----------



## svenska (22 Sep. 2008)

hot!


----------



## jack25 (22 Sep. 2008)

:thumbup: Ich bin begeistert. Die Frau ist wirklich top! :thumbup:
Lob an den kleinen Franzosen für seinen Geschmack


----------



## Buterfly (22 Sep. 2008)

Klasse Bilder
:thx: armin


----------



## Tokko (23 Sep. 2008)

Man stelle sich vor es würden die gleichen Bilder von Bush's Frau auftauchen.

Danke für die First Lady.


----------



## floyd (23 Sep. 2008)

nicht schlecht sagt der specht , und hämmerte die eule im sturzflug
:thx: für die netten Bilder


----------



## Katzun (23 Sep. 2008)

alter schwede, da trübt kein haar den blick:drip:


----------



## Hubbe (24 Mai 2009)

Perfekt


----------



## Q (27 Aug. 2009)

Tokko schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor es würden die gleichen Bilder von Bush's Frau auftauchen.
> 
> Danke für die First Lady.



hihi! Da wäre der Name wahrscheinlich Popogramm lol4 
:thx: für die Bilder!


----------



## solo (28 Aug. 2009)

danke.


----------



## xxsurfer (27 Okt. 2009)

....na jetzt wird mir klar warum die Ehefrau eines Präsidenten
"First Lady" genannt wird.


----------



## BlueLynne (12 Sep. 2010)

Tokko schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor es würden die gleichen Bilder von Bush's Frau auftauchen.



:drip::nospam:hause09


----------



## BlueLynne (12 Sep. 2010)

:thx: für Carla 

nee, wir jetzt auch 

leider nicht so häufig :angry:


----------



## cuminegia (28 Apr. 2013)

super Carla


----------



## Punisher (21 Mai 2013)

nicht schlecht


----------



## Gerd23 (21 Mai 2013)

Lecker Bilder


----------

